# Fundi's batts..



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey you'll I did not have enough time to look up my thread so. I got 27 of the (31's ) in yesterday. Gells.. FCFS!!!!!!!!

You know what the y look like. Will deliver in NC/VA/SC for a small fee and dinner you guys know me. hahahaha


These seem to be a little heavier and are running 1000cca and 400 rev.

$35 a batt

stll got the 900cca bike batts too and other smaller ones for like systems. 12 vt and 6 volt. all gell $25..


I am looking for sum 14-15 reverse wires. just wheels at least. what you got...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

wish you were close by.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

i ship them shits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


3 members have gotton grandma heavy ass packages at there door. Me and the kids rap them up good..... There gells....
i know they only orded 2-3 and a loving the way they handle. 24 volts hopping/ poping a S10!!!!


:biggrin: 

And this time I am using UPS.. The USPO sucked and took almost 1 month to get some where they needed to be. :angry: 
UPS 2-3 days..


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

2 Members: milkbone, fundimotorsports

WUZ UP FUNDI...


----------



## josh7900 (Apr 8, 2003)

pm'd u get back at me asap


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

got some 14x7 china's that are a lil rusted up around the spokes.. But we need 15 either here in TN or in Wilkesboro, NC


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 1 2007, 12:06 PM~8446931
> *got some 14x7 china's that are a lil rusted up around the spokes.. But we need 15 either here in TN or in Wilkesboro, NC
> *


Where that at in NC..

And i think 14" might be pushing it. the 16 where a real biieeetch but they where standed.s





Hey guys most shipping is going to be like $50 - $60 a batt 3-5 days ground.. so you still pay under a bill for 1100 cca batt with that crazy ass res. time.


2 wek every day driver on 4 batts. still 12.8 volts at the first batt!!!!! And my truck is a big mama..... And I have fat fingers... 

i will be heading out soon so for a faster response hit up a Lowyatly member they can call or text me and Fletch aka the Scietist ( carolinia blue) or Sunday driver . these 2 can reach me by phone.. Or I will get you pm later. But they can testify for me in person.....

I think.. :biggrin: So can most of the NC and VA ryders.


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

^How much for shipping on 8 of those Gels?

That's cheaper than the 31's i'm getting! :nicoderm:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

how much for 6 shipped to 98802


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 1 2007, 01:34 PM~8447167
> *Where that at in NC..
> 
> And i think 14" might be pushing it. the 16 where a real biieeetch but they where standed.s
> ...



damn, you need to truck frieght them bro... cost me 50 to ship a whole PALLET (for those that dont know thats usually around 54 batterys) dunno if they will in ur area but i usually use NTC or i thinks its siara(Sp)


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Aug 1 2007, 03:27 PM~8448719
> *damn, you need to truck frieght them bro... cost me 50 to ship a whole PALLET (for those that dont know thats usually around 54 batterys) dunno if they will in ur area but i usually use NTC or i thinks its siara(Sp)
> *


That would definately be the way to go!!!!


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

post pics or you dont have them :biggrin: no for real what brand are they i mighht have someone interetsed and are you gonna carry them on a regular basis??


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

use deka batteries they work well last long


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Aug 1 2007, 05:08 PM~8449546
> *use deka batteries  they work well last long
> *


Interstae and no they do not!!!!!!! Do a search and look at my other thread and the guys that bought from me... even the 27 can out do a deka..


I need to look into a pallet. we do'nt have many companies around her that do that. Last I checked it was out the ass. Becouse these batts are very very very heavy.. 55 pounds solid...

most places are about $54 dollars 2-3 day shipping per batt. and I wrap them my self.. ..  

thats still under $80 per batt. and these batts go for $330 from the lot.. And on my other thread I have plenty proof and testimony. Also have th esite that the prices are posted on..


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

hook a homie up!.......................when i get a ride :biggrin: :0 but ya i can testify for fundi! he's str8 up...no checkcaming here! there's plenty of homies out here rolling batts from this guy! u won't be dissapointed....trust me! uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Aug 1 2007, 05:08 PM~8449546
> *use deka batteries  they work well last long
> *


 Im runnin Deka 2nds and they've lasted me almost 2 1/2 years.. 
Bout time for more tho now.. they dont hold a charge for anywhere near as long and 1 battery keeps corroding no matter how good i clean the terminal. so i unhooked it cuz i heard it could blow


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 1 2007, 06:44 PM~8450168
> *hook a homie up!.......................when i get a ride :biggrin:  :0 but ya i can testify for fundi! he's str8 up...no checkcaming here! there's plenty of homies out here rolling batts from this guy! u won't be dissapointed....trust me! uffin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:   :cheesy:
> *


You know Jr and I will take care of you. thats $10 off your perchase for a good plug...

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 1 2007, 06:59 PM~8450295
> *Im runnin Deka 2nds and they've lasted me almost 2 1/2 years..
> Bout time for more tho now.. they dont hold a charge for anywhere near as long and 1 battery keeps corroding no matter how good i clean the terminal. so i unhooked it cuz i heard it could blow
> *


Yup they are good for reg installs but gels for cleaner installs and a longer charge. Like I said mine are at 12 volts now . And it's a dailey.. I had deka's no beef. But I wanted better. I got sick of the smell / leaks from charging. And since my batts are in the cab with me and the fam. I wanted to be safer.. :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 1 2007, 07:00 PM~8450296
> *You know Jr and I will take care of you. thats $10 off your perchase for a good plug...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hell yeah. i'm getting discounts and i dont even have a ride yet!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 1 2007, 07:00 PM~8450296
> *You know Jr and I will take care of you. thats $10 off your perchase for a good plug...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 it's also good to know that i got the batt man(you) and one of the best fabricators in durham(JR) behind my back. when i do get me a ride...it will have all the best put into it....batts from u, fabrication by jr, and paint by fletcho :biggrin: thats alotta talent going into one ride. and all of its coming from N.C. so no traveling for me :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 1 2007, 07:07 PM~8450350
> *Yup they are good for reg installs but gels for cleaner installs and a longer charge. Like I said mine are at 12 volts now . And it's a dailey.. I had deka's no beef. But I wanted better. I got sick of the smell / leaks from charging. And since my batts are in the cab with me and the fam. I wanted to be safer.. :biggrin:
> *


you have those gels in g-31 size? thats why I went with air was thinkin bout the fumes in my jeep,now Im puttin pumps in it Im goin to run 6 batteries ,are those gels the same weight as the acids?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

they are heavier!!!!!!! And ya being in th ecab I had to think about the little ones. And tired of smelling freshed charged batts.. Plus they ar emore stronger. check out my other thread with all the info.. they also work for steroe installs. I use them for my DB dragger and our hot rod..


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

To all my cali peeps. we can work something out. at least 4 batts shiped for 15" wires. got to be reverse or deep set.. but deff. reverse.. I am tired of paying for $$$$ 16 " white walls.. :uh: Or anybody that has a set or lives in a state where it a norm!!!!!! FL to... :biggrin:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 2 2007, 06:32 AM~8454005
> *they are heavier!!!!!!! And ya being in th ecab I had to think about the little ones. And tired of smelling freshed charged batts.. Plus they ar emore stronger. check out my other thread with all the info.. they also work for steroe installs. I use them for my DB dragger and our hot rod..
> *


how long will you have those 31' gells,do you get them often?thinkin bout takin a drive where you're at


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

alright i sent you the payment for those 6 group 31's :biggrin: thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 2 2007, 11:13 AM~8456486
> *alright i sent you the payment for those 6 group 31's :biggrin:  thanks :thumbsup:
> *



same here.....feria sent


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

got both of you'll and 2 other member on the phone and cell phone... :cheesy:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

you ever get the price on a pallet?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 2 2007, 03:00 PM~8458009
> *you ever get the price on a pallet?
> *


way to damn much!!!!!!!!!! cheaper to ship me and the batts out to you guys. next road trip I will post up.. I have to go out to cali and we go thru all states.. :biggrin:


FOUR Left.. 

still got regulor car and bike ones too... ost are 900 - 1000cca and shelf life of 15yrs..


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 3 2007, 12:03 PM~8463534
> *way to damn much!!!!!!!!!! cheaper to ship me and the batts out to you guys. next road trip I will post up.. I have to go out to cali and we go thru all states.. :biggrin:
> FOUR Left..
> 
> ...


how much for them four left? shiped to 02128


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 3 2007, 09:09 AM~8463574
> *how much for them four left? shiped to 02128
> *


$140 new batts.
$220 shipping.

$10 paypal fee... or just use western union...


2-3 day deff.!!!!!! up I 95 is really fast...


----------



## josh7900 (Apr 8, 2003)

paypald ya for mine


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

these blems ?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Aug 3 2007, 12:38 PM~8465089
> *these blems ?
> *


NO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## two_tone_s_10 (Apr 4, 2007)

hey fundi if i testify for u do i get a discount next time to??? lol

but i got sum of the 27s for fundi and there good batts and they hit really hard


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

ya when I get sum 27' in I will let you know. Or you can buy these last 4. they are 1400 cca and even heavier.
$350 shipped to the door..

:biggrin:


----------



## two_tone_s_10 (Apr 4, 2007)

i would if i had the cash....the truck is cut off right now .....ducks are runnin low...


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by two_tone_s_10_@Aug 4 2007, 11:22 AM~8470616
> *i would if i had the cash....the truck is cut off right now .....ducks are runnin low...
> *


Try telling a wife that spent the house note. :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

so whats the carolina/wannabe lowyalty member discount?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 4 2007, 06:12 PM~8472384
> *so whats the carolina/wannabe lowyalty member discount?? :0  :biggrin:
> *


see carlos. incudes UNPS... 

united ***** personal service.. :cheesy:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

u go to ri


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

TTT 

whats up with the batts?


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

what is a blem?????????
been wanting to kno...figure its some kind of reman..


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Aug 13 2007, 11:59 PM~8548558
> *what is a blem?????????
> been wanting to kno...figure its some kind of reman..
> *


No..



08/16/07 hno: lets keep those fingers crossed...


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 14 2007, 01:58 PM~8552010
> *No..
> 08/16/07 hno: lets keep those fingers crossed...
> *


31 or 27
i will also need more than 6. 7 or 8 cant hurt to have extra! :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Aug 14 2007, 01:38 PM~8552342
> *31 or 27
> i will also need more than 6.  7 or 8 cant hurt to have extra! :biggrin:
> *


Don't know. I need 2 my self... :biggrin:


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 14 2007, 03:51 PM~8553123
> *Don't know. I need 2 my self... :biggrin:
> *


i going to be going overseas for 2 months so get at me ASAP when you get some.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Aug 14 2007, 03:14 PM~8553344
> *i going to be going overseas for 2 months so get at me ASAP when you get some.
> *


Damn.. I will do. and keep a look out for those..


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

I need batteries FOOL!!!



Any luck on the batteries?


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

TTT?


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

When are you going to get more I might need 8 or 10 shipped to cali. 95127.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miser211+Aug 16 2007, 03:30 PM~8570897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No more shipping to Cali... :angry: Got a fucked up order now trying to get out there. 6 batts $600 to ship. thats shipping only!!!!!!!!!  And they still fucked my order up floating around TX somewhere.. :uh: :angry: UPS........


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 21 2007, 08:09 AM~8604660
> *Pm a nikka .. Looking today..
> 
> No more shipping to Cali...  :angry:  Got a fucked up order now trying to get out there. 6 batts $600 to ship. thats shipping only!!!!!!!!!   And they still fucked my order up floating around TX somewhere.. :uh:  :angry:  UPS........
> *


Tell UPS to drop them off in Houston!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i went to the battery store and i told him what i was using them for he asked me were and how much i got them for i told him and hes like no way there's absolutely no way you paid that much he said they would be around 250 there and he was a fuck en dick about it pissed me off, that foo is a dumbass he told me i needed a special charger since they are gells im like okay i don't care and i peeled out for a while before i left that fuck en ***** he was looking at me like i was lying sayin they had to be used and shit


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

I told ya.. :biggrin: Walmart. 5 amp charger work just fine!!!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 23 2007, 08:27 PM~8628578
> *I told ya.. :biggrin:  Walmart. 5 amp charger work just fine!!!
> *


that guy was an idiot he asked me why i didnt just buy them there so i asked for the price they would run he told me 250 im i told him well there you go then he told me he was sure they were used cause there was no way in the world i got them that cheap :uh: , said he couldnt even get them that cheap :0


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 23 2007, 09:47 PM~8629589
> *that guy was an idiot he asked me why i didnt just buy them there so i asked for the price they would run he told me 250 im i told him well there you go then he told me he was sure they were used cause there was no way in the world i got them that cheap :uh: , said he couldnt even get them that cheap  :0
> *


The only thing a marine charger does is cycle your batts. It act drains them ,them high charges them till it trickles out..Hitting switches till you die is doing the same thing..  

ya the website has them at $300 for the little ones.. Next time tell him to get on LIL and see me.. I will sale to him for $80 a batts plus asshole shipping at 10% mark up.. :biggrin: hahahhaha


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

still working on that messed up order.....  But I going to cut a check/ pay return Fri..


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: merry x-mas..


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

man i wish you were closer. i would def scoop some up from you.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Dec 21 2007, 09:10 PM~9505422
> *man i wish you were closer. i would def scoop some up from you.
> *


aint that the truth


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: ya they are a real bitch to ship since I have no hook ups.. heavy as hel but come out the same as buying a way better optima... :biggrin: I get smaller ones . we use those for audio. a hell of a lot better then bat caps and caps.. And 75% price reduction. hahahhaahahha atv and bike batts tooo..


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

whats up fundi howsthat setup i did for ya? gell batts are the way to go i had thm in the 72 ,never leaked and stayed charged for long time .hope u still have some when iam done with my convert


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice Batterys, good deal ! :thumbsup:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

seriously though.. .how are they so cheap?!? i just dont get it, and wish you were closer all at the same time!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs+Dec 23 2007, 06:27 AM~9513215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need sum 15" we can make this happen... :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Dec 24 2007, 08:37 AM~9520127
> *seriously though.. .how are they so cheap?!? i just dont get it, and wish you were closer all at the same time!
> *


A old farmer uses them for his hydraulic shop. He has all kinds of toys. If I knew what the hell I was looking at I could wire up sum really old school set-ups.. he rebuilds air planes , old tractors , and Fork lifts. He gets the batts at cost and tells me to mark them up. I rather not try to sell them for what they go fo. Just a meal and delivery . ( not kidding) hahahahah the NC will tell ya. fat boy got to eat when driving. bawawawawawawa


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 24 2007, 10:51 AM~9520850
> *Love it. No problems at all. Just redid the front end so it can hop a little and cleened up the back a little. But it stil looks the same. rack and all..
> I need sum 15" we can make this happen...  :biggrin:
> A old farmer uses them for his hydraulic shop. He has all kinds of toys. If I knew what the hell I was looking at I could wire up sum really old school set-ups.. he rebuilds air planes  , old tractors , and Fork lifts. He gets the batts at cost and tells me to mark them up. I rather not try to sell them for what they go fo.  Just a meal and delivery . ( not kidding) hahahahah the NC will tell ya. fat boy got to eat when driving. bawawawawawawa
> *


yo man i will grill you up a badass steak dinner n shit if you drive 14 of em up here for me! lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Dec 24 2007, 11:08 AM~9520962
> *yo man i will grill you up a badass steak dinner n shit if you drive 14 of em up here for me! lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

act have members come down for the lowrider show. they might can hook you up..  But wife would love a road trip thats not 1 million dollars. hahahhahaha


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 21 2007, 06:57 PM~9504242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

bumnp for the homie... see ya next weekend...

ey homie not trying to step on ya thread... but if ya know anyone that got sum 16in cylinders..n a hoppin switch... ill trade em for 4 of my batts since i naw gonna install em anytime soon........


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Dec 25 2007, 09:27 AM~9526957
> *bumnp for the homie... see ya next weekend...
> 
> ey homie not trying to  step on ya thread... but if ya know anyone that got sum 16in cylinders..n a hoppin switch... ill trade em for 4 of my batts since i naw gonna install em anytime soon........
> *


  will keep a look out. I found sum. but got to check them out.. I know the cat wants 12"..


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Dec 25 2007, 09:27 AM~9526957
> *bumnp for the homie... see ya next weekend...
> 
> ey homie not trying to  step on ya thread... but if ya know anyone that got sum 16in cylinders..n a hoppin switch... ill trade em for 4 of my batts since i naw gonna install em anytime soon........
> *


  will keep a look out. I found sum. but got to check them out.. I know the cat wants 12"..


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 25 2007, 11:02 PM~9530723
> *  will keep a look out. I found sum. but got to check them out.. I know the cat wants 12"..
> *



i think i got sum 12s.... shyt soon as i find sum 16 to put on i'll have sum 14s for sale .


----------



## SMOKEY_BEAR (Apr 17, 2007)

i got some 12" pro hopper competition ... make an offer..


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 24 2007, 12:51 PM~9520850
> *
> I need sum 15" we can make this happen...  :biggrin:
> 
> *



I Just got 8 new Group 31s 2 months ago, for doing some work on a guys ride  

But I could always use more, Ill see what I can do for you !!


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

fundi when you coming down to sc or how far away are you from boone? b/c i need 4


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Dec 28 2007, 05:24 PM~9553027
> *fundi when you coming down to sc or how far away are you from boone? b/c i need 4
> *


Any time just PM me. :biggrin:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

you still got 12 of em ? :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

got 2 pallets.. :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

That time of year and I got 55 (31's) and 32 ( 27's) and about 20 or so stinger sudio batts..


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Whats the price on the 31's ?


----------



## fatheadjames (Dec 27, 2004)

you ship?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

$45 

and yes but is exp.. $45 plus around $45 to ship 2-3 days. They are very heavy. and no more paypal. i had a scammer get me good :angry:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey man hit me up on them Batts. Ill make the run up there as soon as I get back in town. :biggrin:


----------



## fatheadjames (Dec 27, 2004)

The smaller ones have the same specs or close to the same as the larger ones and they are the black ones in the pics right? They are the same price as the larger ones?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatheadjames_@Mar 3 2008, 05:48 PM~10079759
> *The smaller ones have the same specs or close to the same as the larger ones and they are the black ones in the pics right? They are the same price as the larger ones?
> *


smaller ones are act better.. and can make a smaller rack.. the black ones are top post.. by smaller they ar eonly a inch shorter nothing else. act heaver then a 31.. same H/w .. though.. everything tops oout at 14 volts or more and 1400cca..


----------



## fatheadjames (Dec 27, 2004)

How much for 3 shipped to 70816?


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

ey fundi i need six of the smaller ones

when u gonna be in jville again

hit me up


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Feb 29 2008, 10:37 PM~10062272
> *$45
> 
> and yes but is exp.. $45 plus around $45 to ship 2-3 days. They are very heavy. and no more paypal. i had a scammer get me good :angry:
> *



mind sharing your experience so it doesnt happen to anyone else?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Mar 12 2008, 01:13 AM~10149242
> *mind sharing your experience so it doesnt happen to anyone else?
> *


Paypal you can request your funds back (buyer) even after th eseller has issued a refund cousing you to have paid the buyer 2 times. It's a loop hole in there system.. And legal. Buyer gets product and 2 ( what they paid 2 times fold)checks..


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

good info, whats a better way to xfer money?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Mar 12 2008, 07:03 AM~10149572
> *Paypal you can request your funds back (buyer) even after th eseller has issued a refund cousing you to have paid the buyer 2 times. It's a loop hole in there system.. And legal. Buyer gets product and 2 ( what they paid 2 times fold)checks..
> *


Never heard of this before. That sucks.  I thought it was always pretty safe.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

FUNDI WHATS UP??????? HEY HIT ME UP ON MY CELL I PM YOU!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northwestG+Mar 12 2008, 11:35 AM~10151618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got you . and i will have to come down there and dish out sum ownings.. Ford style.. :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Mar 12 2008, 09:25 PM~10154238
> *western union.
> Yup its a fighting game and i was a lttle slow and lost. he got me by a day!!!Took a hit on product and they got their $500 back..
> 
> ...


fundi hit me up bro i need 6 of them ASAP!!! NO BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

just got 12-31 groups battries from him last night.... thanks fundi for makin it happen
good seller :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 15 2008, 02:24 PM~10175834
> *fundi hit me up bro i need 6 of them ASAP!!! NO BULLSHIT!!!
> *


call meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :uh: :biggrin: 

Busy assowned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ya these fools showed up 10pm at my door from SC.. In a 1989 minivan with a skip.. Duston act did not even have a beer in his hand this time I saw him..I was on crutchs too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Mar 25 2008, 01:53 PM~10250885
> *call meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> Busy assowned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



i dont drink and it was a 92 astrovan ill be back for more!!!!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Mar 25 2008, 01:53 PM~10250885
> *call meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> Busy assowned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



i dont drink and it was a 92 aerostar ill be back for more!!!! a


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

I thought it was a aerostar......and it DID have a bad skip. :biggrin: We made it there and back though. THANKS FUNDI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93+Mar 25 2008, 12:04 PM~10251509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I need a road trip down there..........


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Mar 26 2008, 12:55 PM~10259269
> *Now there.  :0
> 
> :biggrin:  I need a road trip down there..........
> *



anyways come on down hell theres a show march 29 right off I77 
EXIT88 CAROLINA MOTOR MADNESS CHECK IT OUT ON WEB GOOGLE IT!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 26 2008, 10:39 AM~10259596
> *anyways come on down hell theres a show march 29 right off I77
> EXIT88 CAROLINA MOTOR MADNESS CHECK IT OUT ON WEB GOOGLE IT!!!
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

damm, good price, i've been looking for some, wish you were in so. cal. I would pick some up from you, but It's to expensive to ship to cali.....good luck with sales!!!


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

Just got 6 batterys from FUNDI!!!!!!!!

lol it was a fun drive back in the caddy


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

I need 12, how much delivered :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 21 2007, 05:57 PM~9504242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you must have a deal to get that many


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey homie, Looks like everyone is getting on with these batts, I need to get up with you about getting some more, I need to know how long they can sit up without being used, I might have to do 5 more months over here. I need to get 6 more but if they are good to sit for awhile then Im gonna get 12 more :biggrin: Oh yeah something is coming out sooner than most think, believe that :0


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illholla+Apr 8 2008, 09:21 PM~10369098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Up to 5 yrs.. You act like you are suffering over there fool.. You out in the sun looking at OG rides and hot beach ass........ On base at that.. :0


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

ey fundi, i need to get up with ya man and get me 6 of them


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 9 2008, 08:52 PM~10378133
> *ey fundi, i need to get up with ya man and get me 6 of them
> *


out right now!!!!!!!!! evrbody was building hoppers this month... :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Will check Fri or this weekend.. will post up. right now I only have the small optima sized ones. same amps and you can make a hella small rack..


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 10 2008, 08:11 AM~10379836
> *out right now!!!!!!!!! evrbody was building hoppers this month...  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Will check Fri or this weekend.. will post up. right now I only have the small optima sized ones. same amps and you can make a hella small rack..
> *


yea thats what i need the smaller size ones. 

not building a hopper at all :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

when are you getting more?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> out right now!!!!!!!!! evrbody was building hoppers this month... :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

whos buildin a hopper??


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 13 2008, 10:44 AM~10404789
> *whos buildin a hopper??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Some of you guys are building chippers..




chipper = can hop about a chip high...


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

o snap doin it big are we talkin dortios chips or the lay's classics


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 13 2008, 03:10 PM~10406145
> *o snap doin it big are we talkin dortios chips or the lay's classics
> *


I'm on a diet . So sun chips.. :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Apr 10 2008, 07:57 AM~10380157
> *when are you getting more?
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:dunno: 

My guy is sick right now. ( kemo ) :tears: :angel: 

And NC / SC was buiying by the dozen...


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

so you got 3 more for me?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Apr 20 2008, 06:04 PM~10461734
> *so you got 3 more for me?
> *


Will see you got the small ones.. I might have those. You going to tear sum thing up..
:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 20 2008, 08:09 PM~10461782
> *Will see you got the small ones.. I might have those. You going to tear sum thing up..
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats the point right :roflmao: :roflmao: 
But yeah I need them asap if you got em


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

imma need 10 soon fundi


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

got any 1000's ? You ship too rite?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

heading out to go see if I got any in.. also got to check the shed for storm damage.. will post up. I got 2 members on list right now.. Patt / Red .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

wish u were closer....I need 8 of those bad boys, to expensive to ship to cali. :angry:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 10 2008, 12:23 AM~10621911
> *wish u were closer....I need 8 of those bad boys,  to expensive to ship to cali. :angry:
> *


TOO expensive? :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@May 12 2008, 04:24 PM~10637832
> *TOO expensive? :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: 

$55 a batt. 2-3 days..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT for info and my NIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 12 2008, 04:59 PM~10638123
> *:biggrin:
> 
> $55 a batt. 2-3 days..
> *


WHICH ONES DO U STILL HAVE? AND SHIPPED TO 91016


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Jul 16 2008, 11:21 AM~11103256
> *WHICH ONES DO U STILL HAVE?  AND SHIPPED TO 91016
> *


Sold out right now. will post up when get some more. Just have audio batts and cart/pedal car batts..


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 19 2008, 08:55 AM~11126364
> *Sold out right now. will post up when get some more. Just have audio batts and cart/pedal car batts..
> *


damn that sux, i was needing some soon


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

yo fundi, whats tha word???


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

I still need 6 more of them homie.


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

wonder if these batteries r still for sale i need eight


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Mar 1 2009, 05:44 PM~13146863
> *wonder if these batteries r still for sale i need eight
> *


I asked him early last year, and he said he would get back to me the next day............ :uh: 

Never happened.


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Mar 1 2009, 08:46 PM~13146878
> *I asked him early last year, and he said he would get back to me the next day............ :uh:
> 
> Never happened.
> *


damn dat sucks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

u guys must not know about this con artist. Go check out the feedback topic for the find name as well as another name of candiman


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2009, 09:15 PM~13147068
> *u guys must not know about this con artist. Go check out the feedback topic for the find name as well as another name of candiman
> *


i stay n da va area ive seen dat cndiman chracter n the va forum before


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2009, 09:15 PM~13147068
> *u guys must not know about this con artist. Go check out the feedback topic for the find name as well as another name of candiman
> *


so whats da story on these two guys kingfish?


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Mar 1 2009, 08:44 PM~13146863
> *wonder if these batteries r still for sale i need eight
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

DON'T EVEN TRY GET ANY... HE KEPT A BUNCH OF GUYS UP HERE WAITING AND NEVER SHOWED :uh: :uh:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 1 2009, 09:26 PM~13147145
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> DON'T EVEN TRY GET ANY... HE KEPT A BUNCH OF GUYS UP HERE WAITING AND NEVER SHOWED :uh:  :uh:
> *


good look homie


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 1 2009, 08:26 PM~13147145
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> DON'T EVEN TRY GET ANY... HE KEPT A BUNCH OF GUYS UP HERE WAITING AND NEVER SHOWED :uh:  :uh:
> *


I got all 8 of mine from him. :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I tried for a long time to get some from him. I think it was more or less a one time deal,but he keeps playing it out like he's going to get some more any day now. I think he's lost his mind, I used to stick up for him on here then started lying and scamming people. he gave me a couple different reasons for the delay on the batt, bad economy, company isnt making them right now,will be a couple weeks,etc. so I'm done with him.

oh and just so everyone knows who did buy them, they are not gel cells, that are sealed lead acid (SLA) batteries manufactured by Deka


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 1 2009, 09:25 PM~13147642
> *I tried for a long time to get some from him. I think it was more or less a one time deal,but he keeps playing it out like he's going to get some more any day now. I think he's lost his mind, I used to stick up for him on here then started lying and scamming people. he gave me a couple different reasons for the delay on the batt, bad economy, company isnt making them right now,will be a couple weeks,etc. so I'm done with him.
> 
> oh and just so everyone knows who did buy them, they are not gel cells, that are sealed lead acid (SLA) batteries manufactured by Deka
> *


he says they are 1600 cca's ha! they are ups batteries (uninterupted power suply) they are made to back up computers if the power fails, that means they are not for automotive use and dont have cca's.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Actually they are VRLA batteries. they work great and keep a charge forever. I wouldnt put the ones I have in a hopper, they are great for a lay & play setup. I got 6 for sale right now.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Mar 1 2009, 07:20 PM~13147100
> *so whats da story on these two guys kingfish?
> *



he is the same guy..he has 2 different screen names on here and burned some folks...


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2009, 11:34 PM~13149016
> *he is the same guy..he has 2 different screen names on here and burned some folks...
> *


 :0 gotcha homie.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Mar 1 2009, 10:47 PM~13149149
> *:0 gotcha homie.
> *



just check out the feedback topic..both his are usually up top

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=23


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Mar 1 2009, 09:26 PM~13148290
> *Actually they are VRLA batteries. they work great and keep a charge forever. I wouldnt put the ones I have in a hopper, they are great for a lay & play setup. I got 6 for sale right now.
> 
> 
> ...



I have 6 and they work great as well and hold a charge forever. I might get those off oh you homie.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2009, 06:15 PM~13147068
> *u guys must not know about this con artist. Go check out the feedback topic for the find name as well as another name of candiman
> *


*LET THAT ***** BURN IN HELL *


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Mar 1 2009, 10:26 PM~13148290
> *Actually they are VRLA batteries. they work great and keep a charge forever. I wouldnt put the ones I have in a hopper, they are great for a lay & play setup. I got 6 for sale right now.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ass setup homie.Those battery holddowns look NICE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Here is what fundi batteries did for me. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Mar 1 2009, 06:26 PM~13147145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: fail again. and your silly ass has seen them in person on more then 15 Nc and SC cars....


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 2 2009, 06:43 AM~13151215
> *:uh:  so you jump on th e wagon now fucker!!!!!!! Like I make the damn batts stupid. You guys wanted like 30 of them and I was willing to take them up there out of pocket I tried..  :uh:
> 
> :uh:  wrong. Hop you arsa out of here.. Like I said I don't make the batts and only was trying to help a local farmer out. Not my shop or battery contract. I don't make any money..... and planty NC peeps ben to the farm and met Mister Wayne themselves. good folks!!!! Little swap meet / farmer.. he even gave the ones that drove here cables and leads!!!!!
> ...



DIS *****, STRAIGHT BULLSHITTING!!! DON'T TRIP FUNGUS. YOU GONNA GET WHAT'S COMING TO YOU FROM WHAT I HEARD :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala+Aug 31 2008, 03:24 AM~11482447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya you drove the 5 cylinder mini down .... Next time come during the day and he'll give you those cables and you can tell me if that is aircraft stuff he has hidden back there in the shed.. :biggrin: I know some is tractor but others look like old gates and stuff..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 2 2009, 06:46 AM~13151222
> *DIS *****, STRAIGHT BULLSHITTING!!! DON'T TRIP FUNGUS. YOU GONNA GET WHAT'S COMING TO YOU FROM WHAT I HEARD  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Okay sally. You want the number your self. you can call and ask about them and see what he says....


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 2 2009, 06:53 AM~13151233
> *Okay sally. You want the number your self. you can call and ask about them and see what he says....
> 
> 
> *



I DON'T NEED THE DAMN NUMBER BITCH!!! THE FACTS ARE YOU CONSTENTLY LIE ABOUT ALOT OF SHIT!! THERE ARE NUMEROUS MOTHAFUCKERS ON HERE THAT HAVE CALLED YOU OUT!! YOU HAVE BEEN BANNED NUMEROUS TIMES!!! I KNOW OF ATLEAST 3 TIMES. SO BEFORE YOU GO AROUND TRYING TO TALK SHIT ABOUT ME YOU NEED TO CHECK YO SELF BEFORE YOU WRECK YO SELF!! THAT'S SOME REAL TALK RIGHT THERE. WHY IS IT THAT YOU COME OF LIKE IF YOU SOME HARD KNOCKING ***** WHICH IN FACT YOU JUST A TALKSHIT, SCARED ASS BITCH!!! WHY IS IT THAT WHEN YOUR FIXING TO GET CHECKED THAT YOU ALWAYS COME UP WITH SOME EXCUSE. FROM WHAT WE WAS TOLD YOU WAS GONNA GET YOUR ASS KICKED AND YOU CALLED THE LOCAL POLICE DEPARTMENT SNITHCING :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THAT SHIT WAS CLASSIC!!!


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Mar 2 2009, 09:35 AM~13151202
> *Nice ass setup homie.Those battery holddowns look NICE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Here is what fundi batteries did for me. :biggrin:
> ...


Thats hittin good homie :thumbsup: 
When I put all 6 to the nose it fried my saco street motor in like 2 days . I was getting not even half of what you hittin, but Im building a hopper right now, So I'll see you in the streets homie :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 2 2009, 06:58 AM~13151238
> *I DON'T NEED THE DAMN NUMBER BITCH!!! THE FACTS ARE YOU CONSTENTLY LIE ABOUT ALOT OF SHIT!! THERE ARE NUMEROUS MOTHAFUCKERS ON HERE THAT HAVE CALLED YOU OUT!! YOU HAVE BEEN BANNED NUMEROUS TIMES!!! I KNOW OF ATLEAST 3 TIMES. SO BEFORE YOU GO AROUND TRYING TO TALK SHIT ABOUT ME YOU NEED TO CHECK YO SELF BEFORE YOU WRECK YO SELF!! THAT'S SOME REAL TALK RIGHT THERE. WHY IS IT THAT YOU COME OF LIKE IF YOU SOME HARD KNOCKING ***** WHICH IN FACT YOU JUST A TALKSHIT, SCARED ASS BITCH!!! WHY IS IT THAT WHEN YOUR FIXING TO GET CHECKED THAT YOU ALWAYS COME UP WITH SOME EXCUSE. FROM WHAT WE WAS TOLD YOU WAS GONNA GET YOUR ASS KICKED AND YOU CALLED THE LOCAL POLICE DEPARTMENT SNITHCING   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT SHIT WAS CLASSIC!!!
> *


proof. 

i know your lieing becouse I don't stay in town so no local police around stupid ass. I'm out in the cut..


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 2 2009, 07:01 AM~13151246
> *proof.
> *



*****, THE PROOF WILL BE POSTED OF YOUR ASS GETTING BEAT *****!! AND THAT'S REAL TALK :0 DON'T GO HIDING OR HAVING YOUR HOMIE'S DOING YOUR DIRTY WORK FOR YOU BECAUSE THEY WERE NOT THE ONE'S RUNNING THERE MOUTH!!1 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Mar 2 2009, 07:00 AM~13151243
> *Thats hittin good homie :thumbsup:
> When I put all 6 to the nose it fried my saco street motor in like 2 days . I was getting not even half of what you hittin, but Im building a hopper right now, So I'll see you in the streets homie :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

I'll be down ther to spy on it.........


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 2 2009, 07:01 AM~13151246
> *proof.
> 
> i know your lieing becouse I don't stay in town so no local police around stupid ass. I'm out in the cut..
> *


BITCH, YOU EVER HEARD OF SHERRIFF'S DEPT.. CONSTABLE DP?? YOU SURE ARE A STUPID MOTHERFUCKER!! DAMN, YOUR BITCH OF A MOM SHOULD HAVE JUST SWALLOWED YOU!!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Mar 2 2009, 09:00 AM~13151243
> *Thats hittin good homie :thumbsup:
> When I put all 6 to the nose it fried my saco street motor in like 2 days . I was getting not even half of what you hittin, but Im building a hopper right now, So I'll see you in the streets homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. I'll be ready for you on the streets. :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 2 2009, 09:43 AM~13151215
> *:uh:  so you I was willing to take them up there out of pocket I tried..
> *







BITCH YOU DIDN'T TRY SHIT... I WAS HANGIN OUT WITH A BUNCH OF THEM THAT DAY THEY WERE WAITING FOR YOUR STANKIN ASS :uh: 

EVERY TIME YOU NEED TO GO SOMEWHERE SOMETHING STOPS YOU :uh: 
JUST LIKE DANA'S SHOP... OH WAIT WATER PIPE BROKE??
OR AFRAID OF SOMEONE THERE OR THE TRUTH ABOUT YOUR FAKE ASS  

NO E WAGON SHIT HERE 

I'VE KEPT MY MOUTH SHUT TILL A HOMIE ASKED ABOUT YOUR BATTERIES AND I AM NOT ABOUT TO LET YOU TRY AND SCAM ANYONE I KNOW THAT IS WHAT HOMIES DO... LOOK OUT FOR EACH OTHER


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 2 2009, 02:11 PM~13154838
> *
> BITCH YOU DIDN'T TRY SHIT... I WAS HANGIN OUT WITH A BUNCH OF THEM THAT DAY THEY WERE WAITING FOR YOUR STANKIN ASS :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah we all know fundi hads the batts at one time, and they are great batts at a freakin steal,but when he stopped gettin access to them, kept telling me it would be soon, and then apparently scammed people on here, it didnt really make me wanna be apart of it anymore.

who cares about a mans popularity or attitude on teh internets, ripping off chuck and the guy with the junk wheels are things he should be defending himself about. maybe you didnt fundi, but you sure didnt try very hard to defend yourself. one thing im not and would never let someone accuse me of without answering to it; a theife. I would expect the same out of other men.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 2 2009, 03:53 PM~13155761
> *yeah we all know fundi hads the batts at one time, and they are great batts at a freakin steal,but when he stopped gettin access to them, kept telling me it would be soon, and then apparently scammed people on here, it didnt really make me wanna be apart of it anymore.
> 
> who cares about a mans popularity or attitude on teh internets, ripping off chuck and the guy with the junk wheels are things he should be defending himself about. maybe you didnt fundi, but you sure didnt try very hard to defend yourself. one thing im not and would never let someone accuse me of without answering to it; a theife. I would expect the same out of other men.
> *


 :0 :0 REAL TALK RIGHT THERE :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 2 2009, 03:53 PM~13155761
> *yeah we all know fundi hads the batts at one time, and they are great batts at a freakin steal,but when he stopped gettin access to them, kept telling me it would be soon, and then apparently scammed people on here, it didnt really make me wanna be apart of it anymore.
> 
> who cares about a mans popularity or attitude on teh internets, ripping off chuck and the guy with the junk wheels are things he should be defending himself about. maybe you didnt fundi, but you sure didnt try very hard to defend yourself. one thing im not and would never let someone accuse me of without answering to it; a theife. I would expect the same out of other men.
> *


 :uh: 

I posted up everything he asked for but he yet did no proof so what ever dude. he posted nothing. i even answered about the rims.. no scam. just peaple wanting gold out of turds.. I don't know chuck and never did biz with him . In fact i did back out the deal becouse he wanted to be funny . so he got mad..


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 2 2009, 04:04 PM~13155865
> *:uh:
> 
> I posted up everything he asked for but he yet did no proof so what ever dude. he posted nothing. i even answered about the rims.. no scam. just peaple wanting gold out of turds.. I don't know chuck and never did biz with him . In fact i did back out the deal becouse he wanted to be funny . so he got mad..
> *



WHERE'S THE PROOF FUNGUS???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 2 2009, 02:11 PM~13154838
> *
> BITCH YOU DIDN'T TRY SHIT... I WAS HANGIN OUT WITH A BUNCH OF THEM THAT DAY THEY WERE WAITING FOR YOUR STANKIN ASS :uh:
> 
> ...


Well you can go butt fuck you homies. becouse thats what you are..  Your full of shit.. Plus you know my number then...


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

*SHIT YOU EVEN WENT TO THE DEGREE OF PUTTING IT IN SPANISH WHICH MIGHT I ADD WAS AN EPIC FAIL*


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 2 2009, 04:06 PM~13155884
> *Well you can go butt fuck you homies. becouse thats what you are..   Your full of shit..  Plus you know my number then...
> *



THIS IS GONNA GET INTERESTING RIGHT HERE

hno: hno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

becouse that fucker is Fake!!!!!! he calls me like a bitch crying about he needs this and that. i can not help the man don't get the batts anymore like he use too.. I went above and beyond and was told to tell that fucker to kick rocks from a higher up!!!!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 2 2009, 07:06 PM~13155884
> *Well you can go butt fuck you homies. becouse thats what you are..   Your full of shit..  Plus you know my number then...
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I DON'T HAVE YOUR NUMBER NEVER ONCE TRIED TO BUY YOUR GARBAGE..I KNOW BETTER


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 2 2009, 04:11 PM~13155934
> *becouse that fucker is Fake!!!!!! he calls me like a bitch crying about he needs this and that. i can not help the man don't get the batts anymore like he use too.. I went above and beyond and was told to tell that fucker to kick rocks from a higher up!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*I HAVE HEARD SOME WHOPPERS IN MY TIME BUT THIS ONE TOOK THE CAKE!!!*


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 2 2009, 06:46 AM~13151222
> *DIS *****, STRAIGHT BULLSHITTING!!! DON'T TRIP FUNGUS. YOU GONNA GET WHAT'S COMING TO YOU FROM WHAT I HEARD  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  the weather is going to break real soon and where making the road trip.couple of my brothers got loocked up yesterday but they should be out by then.fundi you disrespected me and my brothers heres a litle something my brothers did yesterday
Posted on Mon, Mar. 2, 2009 


Bikers brawl at tattoo convention
By Cynthia Burton 

Inquirer Staff Writer

Rival motorcycle gangs brawled at a tattoo convention held at the Sheraton Philadelphia City Center Hotel yesterday, with eight members of the groups injured.

About 40 police swarmed the hotel at 17th and Race Streets after fisticuffs broke out around 3 p.m. between the Pagans and the Outlaws, according to Chief Inspector Joseph Sullivan.

Police made several arrests in connection with the fight, which spilled from the hotel lobby into the street, and charges were pending. No one was seriously hurt.

"What happened is what ordinarily happens when two gangs get together - violence broke out," Sullivan said.

One of the combatants had a firearm with a legal permit, and both the gun and permit were confiscated, Sullivan said.

Eyewitness Bob Thiede, 37, of Westville, said the fight was between a man with skinhead tattooed on his back and several others wearing Pagan T-shirts.

"They hit the skinhead with a broomstick," said Thiede, who was accompanied by girlfriend "Miss Angie," who declined to give her last name.

Thiede said the man "had broomstick marks all over him."

Troy Timpel, who ran the convention and owns Tattooed Kingpin in Society Hill, noted that the violence did not occur in the convention area on the hotel's second and third floors. About 175 exhibitors and 8,000 attendees came to the Philadelphia Tattoo Arts Convention over its three-day run, which ended yesterday.

"They had nothing to do with us," Timpel said. "Motorcycle-club enthusiasts come every year, and we've never had any problems with anyone. This year, there was a minor incident."

Timpel said the convention began nine years ago and hosts tattoo artists from countries around the world, including Germany, Japan, England, Italy, and Finland.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 2 2009, 04:43 PM~13156226
> * the weather is going to break real soon and where making the road trip.couple of my brothers got loocked up yesterday but they should be out by then.fundi you  disrespected me and my brothers heres a litle something my brothers did yesterday
> Posted on Mon, Mar. 2, 2009
> Bikers brawl at tattoo convention
> ...



hno: hno: 

DAMN FUNGUS, SEE WHAT YOUR BIG FUCKEN MOUTH GOT YOU INTO!!! 


*I FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR MOTHER *

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 2 2009, 04:47 PM~13156261
> *hno:  hno:
> 
> DAMN FUNGUS, SEE WHAT YOUR BIG FUCKEN MOUTH GOT YOU INTO!!!
> ...


well one good thing his dad owns a funeral home


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 2 2009, 04:53 PM~13156317
> *well one good thing his dad owns a funeral home
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

BURN NUKKA!!!

:burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 2 2009, 08:43 AM~13151215
> *
> :uh: fail again. and your silly ass has seen them in person on more then 15 Nc and SC cars....
> *


ive seen them in two cars dustys and goots. they work but you cant lie and say theyre 1600 cca's. thats a rip off.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 2 2009, 06:58 AM~13151238
> *I DON'T NEED THE DAMN NUMBER BITCH!!! THE FACTS ARE YOU CONSTENTLY LIE ABOUT ALOT OF SHIT!! THERE ARE NUMEROUS MOTHAFUCKERS ON HERE THAT HAVE CALLED YOU OUT!! YOU HAVE BEEN BANNED NUMEROUS TIMES!!! I KNOW OF ATLEAST 3 TIMES. SO BEFORE YOU GO AROUND TRYING TO TALK SHIT ABOUT ME YOU NEED TO CHECK YO SELF BEFORE YOU WRECK YO SELF!! THAT'S SOME REAL TALK RIGHT THERE. WHY IS IT THAT YOU COME OF LIKE IF YOU SOME HARD KNOCKING ***** WHICH IN FACT YOU JUST A TALKSHIT, SCARED ASS BITCH!!! WHY IS IT THAT WHEN YOUR FIXING TO GET CHECKED THAT YOU ALWAYS COME UP WITH SOME EXCUSE. FROM WHAT WE WAS TOLD YOU WAS GONNA GET YOUR ASS KICKED AND YOU CALLED THE LOCAL POLICE DEPARTMENT SNITHCING  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT SHIT WAS CLASSIC!!!
> *


i can see him now 911 whats your emergency my name is robert im the owner of sea world and im scared im going to get my ass beat what should i do


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 2 2009, 06:47 PM~13156261
> *hno:  hno:
> 
> DAMN FUNGUS, SEE WHAT YOUR BIG FUCKEN MOUTH GOT YOU INTO!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Mar 2 2009, 09:04 PM~13159039
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*THAT FUCKEN MAYATE HAS NO CLUE WHAT HE GOT HIMSELF INTO WITH THEM CATS!!!*


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE FUCKEN PINCHE COMA MIERDA!!!*


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

*DAMN, WHERE'S THAT FAT TURKEY AT?? ALL THAT SHIT HE WAS TALKING AND HE CAN'T EVEN COME IN HERE AND DEFEND HIMSELF!!*



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 1 2009, 07:25 PM~13147642
> *I tried for a long time to get some from him. I think it was more or less a one time deal,but he keeps playing it out like he's going to get some more any day now. I think he's lost his mind, I used to stick up for him on here then started lying and scamming people. he gave me a couple different reasons for the delay on the batt, bad economy, company isnt making them right now,will be a couple weeks,etc. so I'm done with him.
> 
> oh and just so everyone knows who did buy them, they are not gel cells, that are sealed lead acid (SLA) batteries manufactured by Deka
> *



YEAH, HE'S STILL LYING TO PEOPLE ON HERE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 3 2009, 08:17 AM~13163644
> *YEAH, HE'S STILL LYING TO PEOPLE ON HERE.
> 
> 
> ...


i posted up the number so call to call me out..  

I really want to try them big ass 6 volt batts.. he has 31 class 6volts.. Like I said call to find out your self..


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 3 2009, 07:23 PM~13169452
> *i posted up the number so call to call me out..
> 
> I really want to try them big ass 6 volt batts.. he has 31 class 6volts.. Like I said call to find out your self..
> *



Pm me your number, I need more batteries homie


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

I got 8 Batts from Fundi a while back. No problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

i dont see what the problem is, fleetwoodpimpin got six of them and they impressed the hell outta me. 

if the man cant get anymore right now then he just cant get anymore. 

:uh:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

this worked great in this car, tried to get some myself but oh well


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Mar 3 2009, 10:33 PM~13173378
> *i dont see what the problem is, fleetwoodpimpin got six of them and they impressed the hell outta me.
> 
> if the man cant get anymore right now then he just cant get anymore.
> ...


:uh: YOU APPARENTLY DON'T KNOW FUNGUS AND HOW MUCH OF A BIG MOUTH HE HAS!!! :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 4 2009, 03:25 AM~13174801
> *:uh:  YOU APPARENTLY DON'T KNOW FUNGUS AND HOW MUCH OF A BIG MOUTH HE HAS!!! :uh:
> *


no we just see each other almsot once a month and use to hang out . And by the way I use to roll down there every weekend when i had my truck..  

Truce and leave it alone..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Mar 3 2009, 10:33 PM~13173378
> *i dont see what the problem is, fleetwoodpimpin got six of them and they impressed the hell outta me.
> 
> if the man cant get anymore right now then he just cant get anymore.
> ...


It's killing me too. I know we all need some. and hell i really wanted to get some for my when ever install.. damn Jobs whet and so did 13z white walls , and battery production .. What will be next..they already give wire wheels a bad rep to tire vendors :uh:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 4 2009, 05:50 AM~13175007
> *no we just see each other almsot once a month and use to hang out . And by the way I use to roll down there every weekend when i had my truck..
> 
> Truce and leave it alone..
> *



:roflmao: 

*YOU WANT TO CALL A TRUCE AFTER ALL THAT SHIT YOU WAS TALKING?? FUCK NO!! YOU QUICK TO TALK SHIT TO OR ABOUT OTHER MOTHERFUCKER'S BUT WHEN IT COMES TO PEOPLE TALKING THE TRUTH ABOUT YOU, YOUR QUICK TO GO AND CRY TO THE FUCKEN MODS AND HAVE POST/TOPICS DELETED SO THAT OTHER'S WILL NOT SEE YOUR DIRTY LAUNDRY OUT IN THE OPEN!!!! *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 4 2009, 05:57 AM~13175026
> *:roflmao:
> 
> YOU WANT TO CALL A TRUCE AFTER ALL THAT SHIT YOU WAS TALKING?? FUCK NO!! YOU QUICK TO TALK SHIT TO OR ABOUT OTHER MOTHERFUCKER'S BUT WHEN IT COMES TO PEOPLE TALKING THE TRUTH ABOUT YOU, YOUR QUICK TO GO AND CRY TO THE FUCKEN MODS AND HAVE POST/TOPICS DELETED SO THAT OTHER'S WILL NOT SEE YOUR DIRTY LAUNDRY OUT IN THE OPEN!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

what are you talking about. get a life.. i did no wrong. fuckers been hating since i put a Ford on juice. Just leave me alone. there has yet been proof of any wrong doing and everything that has been posted I have done!!!! you wanted #'s i did that.. You wanted pics I did that!!!!!! you wanted documnts I did that!!!!! So go away and troll some where else...


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 4 2009, 06:11 AM~13175061
> *:uh:
> 
> what are you talking about. get a life.. i did no wrong. fuckers been hating since i put a Ford on juice. Just leave me alone. there has yet been proof of any wrong doing and everything that has been posted I have done!!!! you wanted #'s i did that.. You wanted pics I did that!!!!!! you wanted documnts I did that!!!!! So go away and troll some where else...
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 4 2009, 05:57 AM~13175026
> *:roflmao:
> 
> YOU WANT TO CALL A TRUCE AFTER ALL THAT SHIT YOU WAS TALKING?? FUCK NO!! YOU QUICK TO TALK SHIT TO OR ABOUT OTHER MOTHERFUCKER'S BUT WHEN IT COMES TO PEOPLE TALKING THE TRUTH ABOUT YOU, YOUR QUICK TO GO AND CRY TO THE FUCKEN MODS AND HAVE POST/TOPICS DELETED SO THAT OTHER'S WILL NOT SEE YOUR DIRTY LAUNDRY OUT IN THE OPEN!!!!
> *


quoted for truth.he told me he was going to put a size 12 in my ass im still waiting for him.fundi your a bitch


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 4 2009, 06:18 AM~13175089
> *quoted for truth.he told me he was going to put a size 12 in my ass im still waiting for him.fundi your a bitch
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 4 2009, 06:11 AM~13175061
> *:uh:
> 
> what are you talking about. get a life.. i did no wrong. fuckers been hating since i put a Ford on juice. Just leave me alone. there has yet been proof of any wrong doing and everything that has been posted I have done!!!! you wanted #'s i did that.. You wanted pics I did that!!!!!! you wanted documnts I did that!!!!! So go away and troll some where else...
> *


you wanted to put your 12 in my ass now i want you to do that.you havent done that so whats the problem?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 4 2009, 06:21 AM~13175105
> *you wanted to put your 12 in my ass now i want you to do that.you havent done that so whats the problem?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 4 2009, 06:21 AM~13175105
> *you wanted to put your 12 in my ass now i want you to do that.you havent done that so whats the problem?
> *


are you going to answer the question retard.fuck your truce. you got a big fucken mouth for a pussy that cant leave his yard


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 4 2009, 05:25 AM~13174801
> *:uh:  YOU APPARENTLY DON'T KNOW FUNGUS AND HOW MUCH OF A BIG MOUTH HE HAS!!! :uh:
> *


WRONG I DO KNOW HIM!!!!!!! WE ARE NOW IN THE SAME CLUB, AND TALK OR TEXT ON THE PHONE BOUT EVERYDAY. ALL THIS SHIT JUST NEEDS TO END NOW. WHY DONT EVERYBODY JUST JUMP DOWN OFF THEIR HIGHHORSE AND MOVE ON. CUZ IM NOT A BIG FAN OF ALL THIS DRAMA BULLSHIT. TO BE HONEST, YALL ARE THE ONES KEEPING THIS SHIT GOING NOT FUNDI. 

HELL I GOT A BIG MOUTH TOO SOMETIMES, AND THIS JUST MIGHT BE ONE OF THOSE TIMES. I KNOW SHIT HAS BEEN SAID N THE PAST BUT FOR REAL GUYS LET THIS SHIT GO. THE MAN HAS TRIED CALLING A TRUCE TO THIS AND YALL DONT WANT TO HEAR IT. TAKE THIS DRAMA SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE, IM TIRED OF READING THE SHIT EVERYDAY. IF YA DONT LIKE EACH OTHER FINE, SO DONT ASSOCIATE WITH EACH OTHER.

ALSO IT HAS ALREADY BEEN SAID THAT WHEN KADDILAK KING GETS HERE TODAY THAT HE IS GONNA BRING THE 12 TO FUNDI. :cheesy: SORRY FUNDI, U KNOW ITS COMING.


HEY TONE, MAYBE I NEED TO GET MY HOMEGIRL MZ. DSC TO TALK YA DOWN :biggrin: I KNOW U WOULD LIKE THAT, HUH!!!! J/P DAWG


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Mar 4 2009, 07:19 AM~13175367
> *WRONG I DO KNOW HIM!!!!!!! WE ARE NOW IN THE SAME CLUB, AND TALK OR TEXT ON THE PHONE BOUT EVERYDAY. ALL THIS SHIT JUST NEEDS TO END NOW. WHY DONT EVERYBODY JUST JUMP DOWN OFF THEIR HIGHHORSE AND MOVE ON. CUZ IM NOT A BIG FAN OF ALL THIS DRAMA BULLSHIT. TO BE HONEST, YALL ARE THE ONES KEEPING THIS SHIT GOING NOT FUNDI.
> 
> HELL I GOT A BIG MOUTH TOO SOMETIMES, AND THIS JUST MIGHT BE ONE OF THOSE TIMES.  I KNOW SHIT HAS BEEN SAID N THE PAST BUT FOR REAL GUYS LET THIS SHIT GO.  THE MAN HAS TRIED CALLING A TRUCE TO THIS AND YALL DONT WANT TO HEAR IT.  TAKE THIS DRAMA SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE, IM TIRED OF READING THE SHIT EVERYDAY.  IF YA DONT LIKE EACH OTHER FINE, SO DONT ASSOCIATE WITH EACH OTHER.
> ...


DAWG, YOU KNOWING HIM AND TEXTING HIM DOES NOT TAKE THE FACTS AWAY THAT HE STRAIGHT UP BULLSHITTED ALOT OF PEOPLE ON HERE. LIKE THE OTHER CAT SAID, HE MIGHT HAVE HOOKED UP A FEW PEOPLE BUT WAS MORE THEN LIKELY A ONE TIME DEAL. THIS CAT HAS CONTENTLY LIED TO PEOPLE ON HERE AND WHAT NOT, SHIT IT'S NOT ROCKET SCIENCE MAN. EVERYBODY KNOW'S IT!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Mar 2 2009, 02:11 PM~13154838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 4 2009, 07:47 AM~13175598
> *
> *


 :uh: 

you need to kick rocks dude.. I talked to Milk and made peace. he was at a cook out on a satday and i was going to drive up there. but his Homie could not get up in time or get there funds together. By the time they did it was too late for me to drive my truck full of batts 4hrs one way on a Sat night to VA.. ya they waited around all day . but they where all at a cook out chilling anyway.. I do have to play for my church on Sunday morning so late nights are not a option for me on Sat sometimes. Even at the last minute!!!!!

I never took anything from any one on this sight.. !!!!! you need to step back.. Even those rims Luda got i told and had like 5 threads about them..... 

Like I also said I just took peaple to the mans farm for batts or took them too whom eever for no charge but a dinner at that!!! taking money out my pocket to get the product. No profit at all. go back and look at the thread and tell me where i even make a profit. becouse you can't..

E ...Just ignore this clown. he has nothing to do but hate on stuff. hez been on my butt since i had a damn SUV on juice. Some peaple just hate others are doing something ...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

PMz and mediation through others.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 4 2009, 07:58 AM~13175702
> *:uh:
> 
> you need to kick rocks dude.. I talked to Milk and made peace. he was at a cook out on a satday and i was going to drive up there. but his Homie could not get up in time or get there funds together. By the time they did it was too late for me to drive my truck full of batts 4hrs one way on a Sat night to VA.. ya they waited around all day . but they where all at a cook out chilling anyway.. I do have to play for my church on Sunday morning so late nights are not a option for me on Sat sometimes. Even at the last minute!!!!!
> ...


*I DON'T SEE HOW YOU COULD HAVE TALKED TO HIM IF HE DOESN'T EVEN HAVE YOUR PHONE NUMBER* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

no more time wasted on trash for me. hater gona hate no matter what....  Ride and this fat man gona eat at every stop..


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 4 2009, 08:22 AM~13175930
> *:0 BYE BYE.....
> *



*YOU ALWAYS POST SOME BULLSHIT WHEN YOUR CAUGHT IN A LIE!!!*


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

*MAJOR OWNAGE PLAYA!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm going to drive by he shop to see if Mister Wayne has got anything in. And find out if he ever will. You 'll Keep praying for our batt guy and that his health gets better. He enjoys hearing about what we do with his batts and cables.. he really loved learning about this thing we call Lowriding.. LOL


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Mar 4 2009, 07:19 AM~13175367
> *WRONG I DO KNOW HIM!!!!!!! WE ARE NOW IN THE SAME CLUB, AND TALK OR TEXT ON THE PHONE BOUT EVERYDAY. ALL THIS SHIT JUST NEEDS TO END NOW. WHY DONT EVERYBODY JUST JUMP DOWN OFF THEIR HIGHHORSE AND MOVE ON. CUZ IM NOT A BIG FAN OF ALL THIS DRAMA BULLSHIT. TO BE HONEST, YALL ARE THE ONES KEEPING THIS SHIT GOING NOT FUNDI.
> 
> HELL I GOT A BIG MOUTH TOO SOMETIMES, AND THIS JUST MIGHT BE ONE OF THOSE TIMES.  I KNOW SHIT HAS BEEN SAID N THE PAST BUT FOR REAL GUYS LET THIS SHIT GO.  THE MAN HAS TRIED CALLING A TRUCE TO THIS AND YALL DONT WANT TO HEAR IT.  TAKE THIS DRAMA SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE, IM TIRED OF READING THE SHIT EVERYDAY.  IF YA DONT LIKE EACH OTHER FINE, SO DONT ASSOCIATE WITH EACH OTHER.
> ...


fungass ran his mouth and dissrespected me and my club.i never once brought streetdreamz into it.i even stuck up for dana in another topic where people where talkin shit on him when he posted a vid of his car cause hes in the same club as fungass.when fungass said he was going to put his size12 in my ass and fuck the pagans that was his mistake..do you honestly think where not going to nothing about that.i got nothing but love for streetdreamz.this isnt a streetdreamz issue its robert running his mouth issue.hes an eye sore to your club.every time you turn around hes starting shit with someone.last week was pay fred this week it was the homie from va.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

How many topics have to have this BS in??? Man just chill . IF he cant get the batts anymore guess what, he cant get them. I need 6 more myself. The 6 I have are great. Im in Iraq came home from being gone for 8 months one hit of the switch and the regal is still coming off the ground :biggrin: but really Rob just chill man dont keep talking, its not doing anything but making it worst


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 4 2009, 09:17 AM~13176587
> *How many topics have to have this BS in??? Man just chill . IF he cant get the batts anymore guess what, he cant get them. I need 6 more myself. The 6 I have are great. Im in Iraq came home from being gone for 8 months one hit of the switch and the regal is still coming off the ground  :biggrin: but really Rob just chill man dont keep talking, its not doing anything but making it worst
> *



*CO-SIGNED*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 4 2009, 08:49 AM~13176235
> *fungass ran his mouth and disrespected me and my club.i never once brought streetdreamz into it.i even stuck up for dana in another topic where people where talkin shit on him when he posted a vid of his car cause hes in the same club as fungass.when fungass said he was going to put his size12 in my ass and fuck the pagans that was his mistake..do you honestly think where not going to nothing about that.i got nothing but love for streetdreamz.this isnt a streetdreamz issue its robert running his mouth issue.hes an eye sore to your club.every time you turn around hes starting shit with someone.last week was pay fred this week it was the homie from va.
> *



I don't know you dude!!!!! never heard of that club. You dont even rep it under your pic. And yes I said some stuff to you personally because you attacked my wife .. so Your right!!!! but never about whom ever you are talking about.. No beef with Fred Or VA!!!!!!Maybe you should call me or use the PM then you would know whats up.. Keep my wifes weight and mine out your mouth. Like I said you disrespected me personally and I you Too . thats it. fuck this club on club BS!!! You said I said thats it!!!!!!! this other BS is that BS!!!!! Fuck this drama ..



Your right Trav!!! this shit is getting old very. Silly how some still keep me on there mind at all times. !!!! And Hope you get back soon.. Weather over here is crazy. snow for 2 days then 60 today....


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 4 2009, 09:34 AM~13176781
> *
> I don't know you dude!!!!! never heard of that club. You dont even rep it under your pic. And yes I said some stuff to you personally because you attacked my wife .. so Your right!!!! but never about whom ever you are talking about.. No beef with Fred Or VA!!!!!!Maybe you should call me or use the PM then you would know whats up.. Keep my wifes weight and mine out your mouth. Like I said you disrespected me personally and I you Too . thats it. fuck this club on club BS!!! You said I said thats it!!!!!!! this other BS is that BS!!!!! Fuck this drama ..
> 
> ...


dont try to twist the story up you started running your mouth and i responded and it went back and forth.did you not say you where going to put your size 12 in my ass.you talked it now do it.why would i call you i cant stand you.you brought the club bullshit into it when you said fuck the pagans you can sit here and lie and say you never said that but we all know your a bullshitter.like i told e i got nothing but love for streetdreamz.you never heard me dissrespecting streetdreamz.your an eye sore to there club


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 4 2009, 09:34 AM~13176781
> *
> I don't know you dude!!!!! never heard of that club. You dont even rep it under your pic. And yes I said some stuff to you personally because you attacked my wife .. so Your right!!!! but never about whom ever you are talking about.. No beef with Fred Or VA!!!!!!Maybe you should call me or use the PM then you would know whats up.. Keep my wifes weight and mine out your mouth. Like I said you disrespected me personally and I you Too . thats it. fuck this club on club BS!!! You said I said thats it!!!!!!! this other BS is that BS!!!!! Fuck this drama ..
> 
> ...


im going to break it down for you...you and your mouth brought all this drama on your self.how many topic where you ask to stay out of cause of your mouth and you went back in them and started more b.s


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 4 2009, 09:54 AM~13177047
> *im going to break it down for you...you and your mouth brought all this drama on your self.how many topic where you ask to stay out of cause of your mouth and you went back in them and started more b.s
> *


Yes I did say F you!!!! And yes I said said the foot thing . But only came at you. You had a avi of my wife , you fallowed me thread to thread calling her a whale , and you also stated numerouse times about my kids so ya I did say F YOU!!!! personally. to you thats it... Like i said don't say shit about my wife and kids and it will be all done.. Attack me and only me. you got it. I never punked out and ran to a club or drugg others into your BS.. Kick rocks your on ignore homie. and like I said don't disrepect my Kids, wife , famly , and freinds again..

you got beef call me 919-280-5614. thats real...


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 4 2009, 10:00 AM~13177115
> *Yes I did say F you!!!! And yes I said said the foot thing . But only came at you. You had a avi of my wife , you fallowed me thread to thread calling her a whale , and you also stated numerouse times about my kids so ya I did say F YOU!!!! personally. to you thats it... Like i said don't say shit about my wife and kids and it will be all done.. Attack me and only me. you got it.  I never punked out and ran to a club or drugg others into your BS.. Kick rocks your on ignore homie. and like I said don't disrepect my Kids, wife , famly , and freinds again..
> 
> you got beef call me 919-280-5614. thats real...
> *


stop bullshitting robert that how come your in this mess i had a pic of you in a pool that said sea world as my avi not your wife.are you trying to say im hidding behind my club? go into the pa topic and ask any one that knows me. i dont hide behind no one.i allready ask you to meet me at danas thats half way for both of us you bitched out.keep running your mouth thats your problem you dont know how to shut it.and robert i can talk all the shit i want about your family cause your not going to do shit but e thug


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN+Mar 4 2009, 12:50 AM~13172877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: 





SERIOUSLY FUNDI YOU TALK WAY TO MUCH SHIT EVERYWHERE YOU GO IT IS THE SAME.... THINK ABOUT IT!!!! WHY IS THAT.... STOP THE LIES AND BULLSHIT.



ANYONE THAT KNOWS ME KNOWS I DON'T DO DRAMA AND I DON'T GET PISSED EASILY 

YOU MADE SOME BAD BUSINESS CHOICES AND I LET A HOMIE KNOW  

END OF STORY


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 4 2009, 01:47 PM~13179635
> *IT IS NOT EVEN ABOUT THE BATTERIES
> :uh:  :uh:
> WE HAVE NOT SPOKE ALL YOU DID IS APOLOGIZE IN THE VA TOPIC WE DID NOT TALK... GET THEIR FUNDS TOGETHER
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 4 2009, 01:47 PM~13179635
> *IT IS NOT EVEN ABOUT THE BATTERIES
> :uh:  :uh:
> SERIOUSLY FUNDI YOU TALK WAY TO MUCH SHIT EVERYWHERE YOU GO IT IS THE SAME.... THINK ABOUT IT!!!!  WHY IS THAT.... STOP THE LIES AND BULLSHIT.
> ...


it seems like every day he starts with someone else but its never his fault.im not trying to be funny but i think hes the most hated person on lil


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Shit them Batteries were for Me...... And Hell Ya... He Never came threw.. 

Milk was just there.. that `s It . Clubs got NOTHING to do with Fundi Batteries ..

People On here talk too big for there SHOES Size..Fundi tryed to leave people alone but some people Just don`t get it .... 


Leave the Homie Alone unless your trying to date the fucker...

LIl Is full of E Bangers that don`t know the first thing about it.... 

LIL Is not here For e BANGERS BUT WE STILL HAVE TO PUT UP WITH THEM..


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Mar 4 2009, 07:35 PM~13181524
> *Shit them Batteries were for Me...... And Hell Ya... He Never came threw..
> 
> Milk was just there.. that `s It .  Clubs got NOTHING to do with Fundi Batteries ..
> ...


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 4 2009, 03:47 PM~13179635
> *IT IS NOT EVEN ABOUT THE BATTERIES
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> *


im sure it does go deeper than just bout some batts. but for real guys, this is old very old. lets give this a rest people


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

ok seriously calm down with this bullshit fuckin pc gangsters talkin shit behind a screen. this if u got beef call me and he said and she said shit if yall personally have problems, then u wait til u c the guy not just talk all dis shit on the computer u just get him ready for whats coming. strategy ppl. real ****** dont talk and start shit they end it.


----------



## bigleek (Jan 13, 2007)

wats the ticket to ship to 85044?


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 1 2007, 11:13 AM~8446513
> *Hey you'll I did not have enough time to look up my thread so. I got 27 of the (31's ) in yesterday. Gells.. FCFS!!!!!!!!
> 
> You know what the y look like. Will deliver in NC/VA/SC for a small fee and dinner you guys know me. hahahaha
> ...


   I NEED TEEN SO CALL ME ................AT 323 220-5813


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 1 2007, 11:13 AM~8446513
> *Hey you'll I did not have enough time to look up my thread so. I got 27 of the (31's ) in yesterday. Gells.. FCFS!!!!!!!!
> 
> You know what the y look like. Will deliver in NC/VA/SC for a small fee and dinner you guys know me. hahahaha
> ...


  I NEED TEN SO CALL ME................................AT (323)220-5813


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Mar 5 2009, 08:32 AM~13188271
> *ok seriously calm down with this bullshit fuckin pc gangsters talkin shit behind a screen. this if u got beef call me and he said and she said shit if yall personally have problems, then u wait til u c the guy not just talk all dis shit on the computer u just get him ready for whats coming. strategy ppl. real ****** dont talk and start shit they end it.
> *


x2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Mar 7 2009, 11:27 PM~13214080
> *   I NEED TEEN SO CALL ME ................AT  323 220-5813
> *


right now the farmer has none and seems he will not be getting any. he only got the G31z (6volts). thats why i gona try to work up scamtics on a 6v desighn. Like a fork lift.. ( thats what he builds and fixe's)( trators & forks) . So he always has a supplie of golf cart and small ass 12 volts. just not the group 27 and 31..  so far. will see and post to the top like I always do when he does get them in..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau+Nov 16 2007, 08:05 PM~9245272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=374290

still no batts in. I'll post up when they do come in but for right now things are on hold and if you want some either call me or come get them your damn self. I'm tired of helping peeps out and getting shitted on.. E-thugging band wagon shit got to go!!!!!! and stop.... 

told you I was innocent folks....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Mister Wayne say thanks for the prayers and looks like hes going to be stocking back up for folks... :0 PM for details you guys are on your own.. I tried to help some others ( Not NC folks) and it always turns out to be a mess!!!!!! so those that have his or my number you know what to do...


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

Those grey powermate batts are good batts(drycell if I can recall), I almost bought some today, but I went with the classic Dekkas.......GL on sale nig


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

so are battries still for sale or :dunno:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Whats the latest inventory on group 31?


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

SUMTHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO FUNDI :biggrin: 














































THATS DONE THE RIGHT WAY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 09:51 AM~14682106
> *SUMTHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO FUNDI  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice but I'm gona lay and play. That one hops too! These cars are hard to find in good shape.


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

ANOTHER ONE I FOUND MAN :0


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Aug 6 2009, 06:02 PM~14695787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at the guy to the right lol he looks like he never seen sum shit like dat before


----------

